# Best casting rod for crappie



## Lundfish

I'm trying to find a nice spinning rod for crappie.

I like to throw a lot of light lures like 1/16 or 1/8 and bigger.

My theory is that a longer rod like 7ft would work well. I use very small spinning reels.

Is there one that you recommend for extreme sensitivity?


----------



## Intimidator

I went a different route...I couldn't find what I wanted for mainly crappie fishing but also as an everyday rod for Bass and Walleye also. I wanted a 5'8" medium pole with a fast sensitive tip, micro guides, and a 10" full knurled cork handle. 
I found a custom rod builder and it was made to my specs, has red accents, INTIMIDATOR in white, and 2 white lines 9.25 inches apart on the base of the rod to measure crappies. My builder told me it would have an insanely sensitive tip for crappie, with lots of "give", and plenty of backbone for Walleye or Bass, he was "dead on". It was over $100 but I got exactly what I wanted and it is beautiful!


----------



## Wow

Intimidator said:


> I went a different route...I couldn't find what I wanted for mainly crappie fishing but also as an everyday rod for Bass and Walleye also. I wanted a 5'8" medium pole with a fast sensitive tip, micro guides, and a 10" full knurled cork handle.
> I found a custom rod builder and it was made to my specs, has red accents, INTIMIDATOR in white, and 2 white lines 9.25 inches apart on the base of the rod to measure crappies. My builder told me it would have an insanely sensitive tip for crappie, with lots of "give", and plenty of backbone for Walleye or Bass, he was "dead on". It was over $100 but I got exactly what I wanted and it is beautiful!


Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way. If somebody sold you a Crappie/Bass/Walleye rod, I've got some swampland you might like. I'm happy for ya, you got the rod of your dreams, but If you're crappie fishin', you're gonna have a problem casting lightweight baits. It would be nice to find a "one size fits all" rod, But the reality is, you're better off getting a proper panfish rod. A 5'8" med./fast tip is versatile but lacks the length and whip to move 1/16 panfish jigs or unweighted presentations.--Tim.............................................................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator

Wow said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way. If somebody sold you a Crappie/Bass/Walleye rod, I've got some swampland you might like. I'm happy for ya, you got the rod of your dreams, but If you're crappie fishin', you're gonna have a problem casting lightweight baits. It would be nice to find a "one size fits all" rod, But the reality is, you're better off getting a proper panfish rod. A 5'8" med./fast tip is versatile but lacks the length and whip to move 1/16 panfish jigs or unweighted presentations.--Tim.............................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 41922


Actually, with the 15lb Samurai braid (2.5lb dia), I have no problems casting a single 1/16 oz jig head and swimbait, this is the reason I went the way I did. I mainly use a double rig setup anyway....so again...your point is moot!

My main reason for going the way I did was because I was tired of carrying around 4 or 5 poles, now I carry one with a backup in the car....and this ONE does everything I want! That's why I did my research and then talked to different builders.

Swampland makes good Bass Ponds......


----------



## Wow

Intimidator said:


> Swampland makes good Bass Ponds......


Indeed they do, Intimidator. Don't get me wrong, for me, versatilty is the name of the game. I take 3 rods out on the yak, a panfish rod, a flippin' stick and one universal rod that has to do everything else. I jig and T-rig more than anything, but I often troll, drift or slip-float. Once I determine what species is hot, I'll set up to target them. Lundfish asked about a rod to cast for crappie, that would be a 5-6'6" ft. micro-light to light, any longer sacrifices accuracy.--Tim................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator

Wow said:


> Indeed they do, Intimidator. Don't get me wrong, for me, versatilty is the name of the game. I take 3 rods out on the yak, a panfish rod, a flippin' stick and one universal rod that has to do everything else. I jig and T-rig more than anything, but I often troll, drift or slip-float. Once I determine what species is hot, I'll set up to target them. Lundfish asked about a rod to cast for crappie, that would be a 5-6'6" ft. micro-light to light, any longer sacrifices accuracy.--Tim................................................................................
> View attachment 41971


My main point for him was that he didn't have to settle for something "on the shelf"....if he had an idea of what he wanted and couldn't find it, rod builders could give him some very nice options and make a quality pole that was exactly what he wanted! 
See, we didn't know if he uses Braid or FC which increases sensitivity, which would allow for a pole like mine. If he uses Mono, I agree, I would go with a longer UL for the feel!


----------



## chaunc

Did you see where he said he uses a tiny reel? Cant get much backing on it to use braid. And it wont hold much more than maybe 30 yards on regular mono. I got tired of all the line twist from those small reels and moved up to the next size. Put it on a 5'6" st croix ul spooled with 4 or 6lb test stren clear blue and i'm good to go. Can cast 1/80th to 1/4oz jigs with no problem and i've caught everything from perch to musky with this setup from my boat. From shore i use a 9' wally marshall ul rod with 6lb line and a slip bobber setup. This lets me cast far and fish anywhere in the water column with jigs or live bait.


----------



## Lundfish

Okay, after doing a bit of research for a new rod...I've decided to purchase an ESP 6'6" Power Lite rod.

This is a one piece rod that I think will work perfect for casting light lures with light line.

Has anyone had any experience with this rod?

Thanks


----------



## Intimidator

chaunc said:


> Did you see where he said he uses a tiny reel? Cant get much backing on it to use braid. And it wont hold much more than maybe 30 yards on regular mono. I got tired of all the line twist from those small reels and moved up to the next size. Put it on a 5'6" st croix ul spooled with 4 or 6lb test stren clear blue and i'm good to go. Can cast 1/80th to 1/4oz jigs with no problem and i've caught everything from perch to musky with this setup from my boat. From shore i use a 9' wally marshall ul rod with 6lb line and a slip bobber setup. This lets me cast far and fish anywhere in the water column with jigs or live bait.


Hi Chaunc, yes I saw that! I never have used backing with braid...even on my tiny ones. Been fishing with the new 8-strand Samurai and I love it...this is the best braid so far!
I like both of your setups....Good Fishing!


----------

